# My first honey super inspection; 4-25-2011



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Curious. Did you have a queen excluder on this hive?


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

that dosn't look like new honey did you have a good flow and now there's not much coming in?


----------



## Bamabww (Mar 24, 2011)

ArkansasBK said:


> Curious. Did you have a queen excluder on this hive?


Yes.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Bamabww said:


> Yes.


Thanks. You are having better luck getting them to draw out foundation above an excluder than I am.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Good start, and yes only one box full of found. at a time when about 90pct. full then next box. If it is drawn comb then add as many as you like at a time...


----------



## Bamabww (Mar 24, 2011)

HONEYDEW said:


> If it is drawn comb then add as many as you like


Thanks, I didn't now that it made a difference. Appreciate that info


----------

